# Blast from the past! Bob Reis (1985 NABBA Mr. Universe)



## Curt James (Jul 29, 2011)

He was all over the magazines back in the day. Believe he has a child who competes. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 29, 2011)

YouTube Video










Tim Belknap from that same contest. He won the Short class and the Overall.


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 10, 2013)

met bob reis in san francisco . he was a powerhouse could bench 505 pounds 6 reps or more . incline dumbbbell preses with a pair of 205 pounds dummbbells . around 5 fot 9 . big arms .


----------

